# Fining Fire Inspectors



## conarb (Jan 15, 2012)

Santa Rosa


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2012)

Very interesting.  Glad this is not an issue for me in PA


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 17, 2012)

Greetings,

And so it goes in  California. Glad I don't live there.

BS


----------



## beach (Jan 17, 2012)

I sent that to our building inspectors last week......... fall protection for new construction or reroof inspections?


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's time for the fire marshal's office to do a fire inspection over at the Cal-OSHA offices. Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

That Inspector Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's time for the fire marshal's office to do a fire inspection over at the Cal-OSHA offices. Turnabout is fair play.


That would be fun.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2012)

muhahahaha........:devil


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2012)

got knocked down to $ 300, and building inspectors will now do solar inspections

http://www.firehouse.com/news/10692308/calif-dept-settles-osha-case-over-rooftop-inspection


----------



## beach (Apr 11, 2012)

Poll: How many building inspectors actually use fall protection when on a roof? I've never seen it used around here.........


----------



## fatboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Never seen it here either.......


----------



## JMORRISON (Apr 11, 2012)

Try not to go where I have to have it.  Subject to the big WISHA (Labor and Industries) fines.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 11, 2012)

Regular OSHA (not CAL-OSHA) has an exemption for inspections;

file:///V:/CD/Michael%20Jesse/CODE%20SAMPLES/03%2002%202010%20-%20Interpretation%20of%20OSHA%20Fall%20Protection%20Exemption%20(29%20CFR%201926.500(a)(1))%20during%20inspection,%20investigation,%20and%20assessment%20activities..htm

mj


----------



## Frank (Apr 11, 2012)

It is not just a California thing--One of my commercial building inspectors drew a fine for not wearing a hard hat--on a final inspection--county attny office negotiating it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 11, 2012)

Our guys have fall protection gear in the trucks. Recommended on 4/12 pitch roof, mandatory use over 6/12 pitch

Never go on the roof when deck is wet or has frost or snow on it


----------

